# iPad Air 2 vs IPad Mini 3



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

Salut,
Depuis quelques temps je lorgne sur l' iPad Mini Retina 3 ne serait ce que le format me conviendrait pour la mobilité.
J'ai actuellement un iPad Air 2 qui est très bien mais j'envisage un iPad Mini cellular pour le remplacer (je trouve l'iPad Air trop imposant pour la mobilité).
Si ce n'était qu'une question de taille je n'hésiterai pas mais il semble que l'iPad Mini est moins performant et que certaines fonctions d'iOS 9 n'y seront pas incluses : en particulier la possibilité d'avoir deux applications à l'écran en même temps.
Bref, j'aimerais avoir quelque retours sur ce modèle et ceux qui l'utilisent au quotidien pour m'aider dans mon hésitation.
Merci !


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

En fait quelles fonctionnalités seront absentes sur cet ipad au passage d'IOS9?
C'est vraiment certain l'impossibilité d'ouvrir deux fenêtres en même temps sur l'écran?


----------



## vasa2816 (15 Juillet 2015)

Moi j'ai l'iPad mini 2 (comme le trois mais sans Touch ID) il est vraiment pratique, mais il manque la fonction multitâche d'iOS 9 ( comme le 3), mais il est vraiment pratique en déplacements et est quand même très rapide et réactif !


----------



## lineakd (15 Juillet 2015)

@stéphane83, tu devrais garder ton air 2 tant que la nouvelle version de l'ipad mini n'est pas sortie car la version 3 du mini n'a que 1 go en ram. Certaines fonctions ne seront pas à cause de ce manque de mémoire. C'est bien plus pratique d'utiliser safari avec une tablette de 2 go de ram ainsi qu'ios 8.


----------



## MaitreYODA (15 Juillet 2015)

Autre solution: attendre le mini 4 avec 2 Go de RAM.


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

Oui c'est vrai que je ne m'y étais pas encore penché en fait la sortie de l'iPad Air 2 avait occulté pour ma part celle du Mini 3 et en effet ils ont fait le minimun : pas le WiFi AC, puce A7 en fait juste le Touch ID c'est dommage car j'adore ce format même si le Air 2 est très fin je pense que s'il y a comme prévu une mise à jour de l'iPad Mini à la rentrée je le remplacerai.
Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Juillet 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @stéphane83, tu devrais garder ton air 2 tant que la nouvelle version de l'ipad mini n'est pas sortie car la version 3 du mini n'a que 1 go en ram. Certaines fonctions ne seront pas à cause de ce manque de mémoire. C'est bien plus pratique d'utiliser safari avec une tablette de 2 go de ram ainsi qu'ios 8.


Oui je pense merci !


----------



## Pierre37000 (7 Août 2015)

A mon avis vaut mieux attendre la prochaine conf' dans ton cas il va y avoir du mouvement sur les iPad au vu de ce qu'il circule sur internet 
Peut être que tu auras la puissance de ton iPad Air 2 dans un iPad mini 4


----------



## L.Splash (7 Août 2015)

J'ai un mini 2 sous iOS 9, le même que le 3 sauf qu'il n'y a pas de Touch ID, il est toujours aussi performant, top ! Je le prends toujours quand je me déplace, pratique il rentre facilement dans une petite sacoche. 
À toi de voir avec ton budget, un mini 2 cellulaire coûtera plus grand chose à la sortie du 4


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vanton (8 Août 2015)

Reste qu'il a raison, seul le Air 2 aura la possibilité d'afficher deux apps en même temps à l'écran sous iOS 9...

Après le mini n'est pas forcément le produit qui se prête le mieux au partage d'écran compte tenu de sa taille, mais c'est quand même un point à considérer. 

Sinon, pour revenir de vacances durant lesquelles un ami avait son iPod mini, j'avoue avoir été vraiment séduit par ce format... J'ai l'habitude d'utiliser l'iPad Air de mes parents et son magnifique écran est parfait dans un salon. Mais en mobilité le mini fait des merveilles... 

Dommage cependant que son écran soit moins bon que celui du Air. Ça serait vraiment sympa qu'apple ne l'oublie pas cette année le mini, c'est un produit vraiment très intéressant.


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Août 2015)

Tu veux dire iPad Mini je pense...
Oui le format est très intéressant.
En tous cas ne serait ce que pour iOS 9 j'ai préféré conserver le Air 2 pour l'instant j'attendrai de voir les nouveaux mini à la rentrée.


----------



## Vanton (8 Août 2015)

Euh oui iPad mini... [emoji57] L'iPod mini était un chouette produit en son temps mais la comparaison avec un iPad mini lui serait cruelle... [emoji57]

Je pense que c'est le plus sage d'attendre la nouvelle gamme oui.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Je ne suis pas d'accord, je trouve que l'iPad air remplace avantageusement un ordinateur portable (il est même un peu petit) et se fait oublier dans n'importe quel sac... Je ne voit pas en quoi il n'est pas adapté à la mobilité... Je trouve le mini mignon mais trop petit pour être vraiment utilisable en productivité....


----------

